# Why would anyone want a 5D (original)?



## Overread (Mar 29, 2012)

So as the MIII hits the streets and people are offloading things the 5D price second hand has dropped fairly low (considering where it started) so I'm considering if there is any reason at all that I need consider a 5D camera body. I keep hearing about this amazing thing that is 35mm sensor size; but I'm sceptical as to if its worth actually getting one when I don't shoot portraits (of people) or weddings. 

Add to that its rather lower class AF (compared to the MIII and my 7D) and its lack of auto sensor cleaning (I think) as well as its older body and ISO range as well as the fact that whatever one I get will be used. Is it worth it? Do I need that angle of view and would anything but my macro work and odd landscape benefit from it (and to be fair landscape wise I have an 8-16mm for crop and macro wise the smaller depth of field possible is the clear bonus over 1.6crop). 

So convince me - I've yet to really work out the reason for wanting a 5D if there is one at all.


----------



## flasharps (Mar 29, 2012)

Once you go full frame, you never go back! I am more into still photography than shooting video. I had a Canon 7D and a 1DS. The 7D is a crop sensor and 1DS is a full frame sensor. I purchased the 7D to replace the 1DS. Keep in mind I have the original 1DS. When I compared the photo's, the full frame sensor pictures looked better than the pictures taken with the 7D. To me it looked like color was processed better and the depth of field is different. I couldn't get past that.

Long story short.... I sold the 7D and purchased the 5D Mark2. I am not by any means putting down the 7D. It's an incredible camera. It was a personal thing that I couldn't get past regarding the image.

Just my .02.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a 5D and 5D2 and I still use the 5D a lot of the time. It's still a great camera, and if you don't need super crazy high ISO it still puts out wonderful images.


----------



## Dao (Mar 29, 2012)

You know Overread, I am kind of in the same boat now.

I am thinking about getting a refurbished 7D.  And I almost bought the 5D MKII on Sunday when Canon offer 15% off on their refurbished 5DII ($1495 + tax after discount).  But it was too late when I got home on that night.  They were all sold out.  (People who bought them already received the cameras and they are in great conditions)

Now, I am back to 5DMK1 vs 7D (or Mk2 if they have the same promotion again) 


For you, since you already have a 7D, so if I were you, I will pick up a full frame camera.  Remember, in general, we really do not need them.  It is the desire, not the need.  I can come up with a lot of reasons for me to buy an item, but most important reason is ..... that make me a happier person (at least in the beginning LOL  ).


Anyway, as far as the dust removal goes, I do not think it is a deal breaker there.  From what I read, those auto dust removal system doesn't work too well anyway.  A hand held camera air blower works much better then the system anyway. (Of course the sensor cleaner kit even better)


----------



## jaomul (Mar 29, 2012)

12 big mp on a large sensor with full frame perspective at a low price. Seems like a lot to like


----------



## Overread (Mar 29, 2012)

Dao - aye I agree its not a "need" but a "want"; the thing is I like to buy things to fullfill a need; otherwise they end up gathering dust on a shelf. At present the only real excuse I can think of for a 5D is to go for Mishel type photos with macro (ie taking full advantage of the reduced depth of field possible with the fullframe sensor). 

The other argument is this 35mm amazingness of quality that I keep hearing about but --- it just sounds like adoration as opposed to fact  


Of course the other option is to forget the 5D and go for a higher end (better af at least) 35mm film EOS camera from Canon. Downside is paying for film; lacking the digital interface that I'm used to and being limited on shots (I seriously do not think I would be using high FPS with film!) - Along with the fact that I'm fairly sure I can't push the film ASA/ISO as high as I can on the 5D (at least not without hunting out more specialist supplies of higher ISO/ASA film).


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't know about the latest generation of self cleaning sensors, but about when the 5D MKII came out, pretty much all of them except for Olympus were useless. There's several comparisons that show how truly terrible they are at cleaning dust particles from the sensor

A good blower is a much better option.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 29, 2012)

The only reason I will be keeping my 5DII when I get 5DIII is because they use the same batteries.  If not I would have sold the 5DII and shoot with 5Dc.

5Dc is awesome!  Isnt sensor cleaning just the mirror flicking?  You can easily just blow it with rocket blaster while the mirror is up (or cleaning wet cleaning kit).


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 29, 2012)

Overread said:


> Dao - aye I agree its not a "need" but a "want"; the thing is I like to buy things to fullfill a need; otherwise they end up gathering dust on a shelf. At present the only real excuse I can think of for a 5D is to go for Mishel type photos with macro (ie taking full advantage of the reduced depth of field possible with the fullframe sensor).
> 
> The other argument is this 35mm amazingness of quality that I keep hearing about but --- it just sounds like adoration as opposed to fact
> 
> ...



A 20mm lens will also behave like a 20mm lense on a FF sensor. I took a photo with the 20 f/1.7 on my Oly E-P3 and even though the FOV is 40mm, the distortion definitely looks like 20mm.

This is with the Oly PEN @ 20mm. Their photos aren't actually crooked and the wall doesn't curve if you see it in person.






If you were to shoot with a 40mm lens, you wouldn't acquire as much perspective distortion.


----------



## Overread (Mar 29, 2012)

True point, for indoor work it would help over the 1.6crop where sometimes I can find I end up wanting/using the 35mm I have even though it does cause some perspective distortion (though I'll hasten to add that outside of the 35mm the only good lenses I have are 70mm or longer so I've no 50mm normal to bridge the gap - but the 35mm is still more comfortable feeling to shoot).


----------



## Mrgiggls (Mar 29, 2012)

Village Idiot said:


>



Those legs.....AAAAHHHHHH  MY EYES!!


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 30, 2012)

Mrgiggls said:


> Those legs.....AAAAHHHHHH  MY EYES!!



How about you find another forum to be super annoying on?


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 30, 2012)

I experienced both the 5D and the 5D II, the 5D is a very fine camera, and some of my best images were shot with it.

Unless shooting macro or wildlife, I would not want anything else but a 35mm sensor. Your lenses will feel a lot different and maybe you will find a sort of photographic creativity within yourself which you never realised so far.

You might currently not like the wider angles yet. But if you get a full frame and start re-exploring the world through your old set of lenses, this might inspire something.

So give it a try, might not work for you, but what can you lose? Just re-sell it after 3 months if you do not feel it was the right thing for you.


p/s sensor cleaning on the 5D II makes a difference for non sticky dust, but you still need to do some cleaning by hand from time to time.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 30, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Isnt sensor cleaning just the mirror flicking?  You can easily just blow it with rocket blaster while the mirror is up (or cleaning wet cleaning kit).



no, the mirror is not involved, but the sensor unit.

Furthermore, my policy is never to blow into the camera. It usually does get more dust in than out. I always use a speck grabber or similar to get the sensor 100% clean of micro dust.


----------



## fokker (Mar 30, 2012)

Buy an old cheap used 5D and a 50mm 1.8 and you will have fun I promise


----------



## Derrel (Mar 30, 2012)

I still shoot a 5D quite often. Current used price around here is about $900. The larger sensor's ISO performance is excellent from base level all the way to 1600, and 3200 is not too bad either. The image quality is better than that out of the 7D, in my opinion; the images just look "better"--especially at ISO values of 400 to 1600, where the 7D lacks richness of color more and more and more as the ISO levels go up. I'm not impressed with the image quality of the 7D color-wise...the images that body creates look washed out and weak to me, compared to any number of other cameras. The body it has is fine...but the sensor, not so much.

Where the full-frame sensor really comes into play is the restoring of the angle of view of ALL lenses placed on the body; crop-sensor d-slrs were always just a compromise, and always will be. The larger format of a FF sensor means less depth of field per angle of view, and the bigger sensor delivers an image that to me, simply looks "better" than that from a sensor that is a puny little 329 square millimeters in size...a FF Canon has a sensor that is 864 square millimeters in size...the difference is "substantial". In several different ways. Nikon currently has SIX full-frame camera models on the market: D3s,D3x, D4,D800,D800e,D700...why do you suppose that might be????


----------



## gsgary (Mar 30, 2012)

Looking at prices mine has only dropped £150 from what i paid 3 years ago


----------



## DScience (Mar 30, 2012)

Dao said:


> Remember, in general, we really do not need them.  It is the desire, not the need.  I can come up with a lot of reasons for me to buy an item, but most important reason is ..... that make me a happier person (at least in the beginning LOL  ).



I love this statement! Thanks for the nice outlook on such a common behavior.


----------



## mjhoward (Mar 30, 2012)

Derrel said:


> I still shoot a 5D quite often. Current used price around here is about $900.



There's one in like new condition with 10k clicks for $750 on FredMiranda right now.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 30, 2012)

This is what it can do at iso3200


----------



## CanonGolfGuy (Mar 30, 2012)

First post on here, and funny enough I just bought a 5D classic yesterday to be my first full frame. I had a Rebel XT for a while, then got a T3i, and then yesterday I took advantage of the cheap prices of the 5D. I've only snapped 100 or so images, but I was blown away after just a few. Certainly no comparison between it and my T3i (or my friend's 60D for that matter). I can't see myself shooting anything but full frame after this.


----------



## flasharps (Mar 30, 2012)

CanonGolfGuy said:


> First post on here, and funny enough I just bought a 5D classic yesterday to be my first full frame. I had a Rebel XT for a while, then got a T3i, and then yesterday I took advantage of the cheap prices of the 5D. I've only snapped 100 or so images, but I was blown away after just a few. Certainly no comparison between it and my T3i (or my friend's 60D for that matter). I can't see myself shooting anything but full frame after this.



Welcome! You are officially hooked!!


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't get the thread title...

It seems you have answered your own question...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 30, 2012)

In fact.. i have no idea why people buy entry level Canon... oh i know... gazzilion megapixel.. video.. brand new.

If I had to start over, I would have bought 5D right away.  I dont mind losing video, gazillion pixel and live view.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 30, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> In fact.. i have no idea why people buy entry level Canon... oh i know... gazzilion megapixel.. video.. brand new.
> 
> If I had to start over, I would have bought 5D right away.  *I dont mind losing video, gazillion pixel and live view.*



ME NEITHER! I shot straight up 5D1 today, and it was pretty nice to leave the Mark II out of the mix. Fast import to LR, the AF actually works surprisingly well for contrast detect, and the images were clean. (Plus, I only had to import one memory card!)


----------



## fokker (Mar 30, 2012)

I actually would have a hard time doing away with live-v.iew now after getting so used to it. Pretty much any time the camera is on a tripod it's in live-view for me.


----------



## Overread (Mar 31, 2012)

Right that's it - new month and if no one buys my 150mm its a 5D...


I'm noticing a pattern here too - no one buying my 150mm is resulting in me investing in other format sizes!


----------



## belial (Mar 31, 2012)

If you're willing to go film instead overread,  eos 3's are going for about $200 now. That's probably what I'm going to get. It was just one model under canons last film flagship and had nearly all the same features other than the fps. Although $200 isn't cheap you're taking basically a pro camera.


----------



## Overread (Mar 31, 2012)

I have seriously considered film - for the same price as the 5D I can get a top of the range 35mm film camera. This will give me the much better AF and build quality as well as features of a top end, not just high-end midrange camera. The downside is its film. 
I've not got a background in film at all and my shooting process very much involves histograms and such for helping confirm an exposure. Plus I have to factor in the additional costs of getting film and having it processed - plus learning to work with a single ISO per 35 shots (since as far as I know the 35mm canons did not support interchangeable backs at all).


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 31, 2012)

Just get it!  It is like 12.1 MP.  It is about the same resolution as a D700.  It has been the big advantage of going with Canon, go full frame in less than $1000 before the 5D III even came out.  What full frame can you get on a Nikon for $800?


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow, even I want to buy a Canon 5D after reading this thread!


----------



## usayit (Mar 31, 2012)

Canon 5D?  Assuming I had the spare $$$ and nothing else higher priority, heck yah...   I've still got my first good EOS mount lens laying around; Tamron 35-105 f/2.8 Aspherical.


----------



## Compaq (Mar 31, 2012)

Man, I'm feeling the temptation myself.

The 5D would be an upgrade from my 40D, yes?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 31, 2012)

Compaq said:


> Man, I'm feeling the temptation myself.
> 
> The 5D would be an upgrade from my 40D, yes?



Canon 40D vs 5D


----------



## Compaq (Mar 31, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> > Man, I'm feeling the temptation myself.
> ...



Thanks. Just read this as well

http://www.bobatkins.com/photography/digital/eos_5D_vs_eos_40D.html


What is that I shoot most often?

- landscapes from tripod (often HDR processed)
- astrophotography (stars 'n stuff. High ISO performance would really help)
  Also, getting short focal length lenses with large apertures would help significantly)

What would I keep from my 40D?

- 6.5 fps might come in handy
- better AF might come in handy when [see above]
- live view. This I actually use all the time.

Hmmm


----------



## gsgary (Apr 1, 2012)

Couple of 5D sports shots







ISO 3200


----------



## Overread (Apr 1, 2012)

After deep consideration I've decided to get a pentax instead.


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 1, 2012)

Overread said:


> After deep consideration I've decided to get a pentax instead.



Same here, will replace my 5D mk2 !


----------



## usayit (Apr 1, 2012)

Overread said:


> After deep consideration I've decided to get a pentax instead.



"Demms... fight'n words..."


----------



## Compaq (Apr 1, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Couple of 5D sports shots
> 
> 
> 
> ISO 3200




Noise reduction? If anything, what have been done to these?


----------



## gsgary (Apr 1, 2012)

Compaq said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Couple of 5D sports shots
> ...




These were shot JPG at an event where we were printing on site so hardly anything has been done because there is no time probably slight NR, but both were shot with a 300f2.8L


----------



## Compaq (Apr 1, 2012)

Awesome!
They're so crisp!


----------



## belial (Apr 1, 2012)

Overread said:
			
		

> I have seriously considered film - for the same price as the 5D I can get a top of the range 35mm film camera. This will give me the much better AF and build quality as well as features of a top end, not just high-end midrange camera. The downside is its film.
> I've not got a background in film at all and my shooting process very much involves histograms and such for helping confirm an exposure. Plus I have to factor in the additional costs of getting film and having it processed - plus learning to work with a single ISO per 35 shots (since as far as I know the 35mm canons did not support interchangeable backs at all).



Or like I said for a 4th the price of the 5d you can get the pro film model right under the flagship. It'll get you the same af same everything except fps.


----------

